# HOLY CRAP, SOMETHING BIG MIGHT HAPPEN



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

my friend who happens to be a 5 time kick boxing champion, who is around 16 years old has recently joined a gym 
now there is a high possiblity that he'll someday become a fighter just as he said, but i think it's going to happen much sooner than I think, this guy is about 6'1, and weighs about 160 lb, that's already a light weight, or a welter weight, and I happen to know that K-1 accepts any fighters at any age, and he's a big fan of UFC and K-1
I've seen k-1 fighters that is about 14-17 years old, and i'm not sure if my friend is going to be another one of those young fighters of k-1


----------

